# frank shamrock vs. phil baroni



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

frank announced today that hes going to fight phil on december 8th at the HP pavillion in san jose...who else wants to see baroni knocked on his ass? 

cant wait for sakakibara to pull the fightcards for his bout in the real deal so that i can see his ass get knocked twice...i just dont like the guy...

haha, i hated him ever since FX's "toughman" competition way back in the day...any of you remember bob sapp in that too? 

toughman > pride fc > ufc :laugh:


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Frank Shamrock is going to eat Phil Baroni alive when they fight. It'll be funny to see Baroni get killed.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I my self am sick of baroni kick his a** frank


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope Frank makes a comeback and Phil's his tune up fight. Because we all know Franks gonna kick his ass


----------



## Steeda3 (Jun 29, 2006)

In his prime Frank Shamrock was the best champion of all time....THE UFC Totally screwed Frank...


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Frank will win by whatever he feels like at the time


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

I love this quote from Shamrock,"I think it’s a ticket seller. He’s not the sharpest tool in the shed, but he bangs hard and he sells tickets. I’d love to fight Baroni. As far as I’m concerned, he’s a night off for me and a warm-up for whomever.”

Now that is confindence! Against anyone other than Baroni it would even be annoying.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> I love this quote from Shamrock,"I think it’s a ticket seller. He’s not the sharpest tool in the shed, but he bangs hard and he sells tickets. I’d love to fight Baroni. As far as I’m concerned, he’s a night off for me and a warm-up for whomever.”
> 
> Now that is confindence! Against anyone other than Baroni it would even be annoying.


of course thats confidence , hes the greatest of all time, until chuck can prove him otherwise lol


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Frank Shamrock is idolized so much on this forum, yet people don't know Manabu Yamada and Yuki Kondo in Pancrase beat him in. They just respect him and call him the greatest because of his UFC accomplishments. "Oh, he will beat Ortiz in one round", no he won't Ortiz would win definitely by decision. Frank hasn't faught much since 1999 and I wouldn't be suprised if Baroni KTFOs him.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Frank hasn't faught much since 1999 and I wouldn't be suprised if Baroni KTFOs him.



You meen KHTFO, KTFOs doesnt fit in that sentence


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Evil said:


> You meen KHTFO, KTFOs doesnt fit in that sentence


Yeah I guess. But why is Frank Shamrock considered the greatest? If you saw his fights in Pancrase your opinions would change, he only beat Bas Rutten and Minoru Suzuki other than that hes lost to Yuki Kondo (who Ortiz destroyed) and also Masakatsu tooled him badly twice.


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Ive seen just about every fight with frank shamrock that has been taped and/or released. when you have fought for as long as frank has there is gonna be ups and downs, bad and good fights in your career. And the noted record of Frank is 21 - 7, then you can add around 10 fights that is not filed within sherdog.. His record and Victories should speak for itself. Then you can add all the things hes trying to do for his fighters and the MMA community. The guy deserves every good thing said about him


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

And defeating Sinosic is something to be proud of in a boring match by decision. Ortiz owned Sinosic, cut him up with nice elbows and bloodied him all over the ring. Ortiz would definitely beat Frank Shamrock nowadays in my opinion after watching Pancrase DVDs and VHS for the last week. I thought Shamrock would win against Ortiz by decision since this forum claims hes the greatest but no.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i am very confident baroni will knock frank out..frank hasnt been fighting alot lately and hes def not the best fighter in ufc history, and i agree with you mmafreak Tito would eat frank alive if they faught now..it wouldnt be close, and whoever said frank beat BAS is wrong, frank lost to BAS twice, it was ken who beat BAS twice not frank


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Fight Finder - Frank Shamrock's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics

look at the bottom


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i am very confident baroni will knock frank out..frank hasnt been fighting alot lately and hes def not the best fighter in ufc history, and i agree with you mmafreak Tito would eat frank alive if they faught now..it wouldnt be close, and whoever said frank beat BAS is wrong, frank lost to BAS twice, it was ken who beat BAS twice not frank


Frank Shamrock beat Bas Rutten once by decision. Bas beat Frank twice. I thought Frank beat Bas twice but he didn't, proves hes not even good as I said he was! Hes over rated, Ortiz would stomp him.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

o yea he beat bas once, but bas beat him twice, and ken is 2-0 against bas I believe, both fights i think ken won on a knee bar..ken always has had nasty leg locks:thumbsup:


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Yeah I guess. But why is Frank Shamrock considered the greatest? If you saw his fights in Pancrase your opinions would change, he only beat Bas Rutten and Minoru Suzuki other than that hes lost to Yuki Kondo (who Ortiz destroyed) and also Masakatsu tooled him badly twice.


He did beat Bas but they fought twice more and Frank lost them both.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Franks overrated because hes undefeated in the UFC. He had tough competion but not the toughest, and he beat a very young and not fully developed Tito. He'll still tool Baroni but I think hes overrated.


----------



## kobra ki (May 7, 2006)

Evil said:


> You meen KHTFO, KTFOs doesnt fit in that sentence


Point well taken.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Whether or not you think that he will win or lose, I think EVERYONE wants to see Frank/Tito II.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Frank Shamrock is idolized so much on this forum, yet people don't know Manabu Yamada and Yuki Kondo in Pancrase beat him in. They just respect him and call him the greatest because of his UFC accomplishments. "Oh, he will beat Ortiz in one round", no he won't Ortiz would win definitely by decision. Frank hasn't faught much since 1999 and I wouldn't be suprised if Baroni KTFOs him.


He already beat tito. And is you actually know anything about him you'd know that nhe wasn't himself during those loses. Ken had left pancrase and he just wasn't himself. He turned it around and has been kicking [email protected]# ever since. the guy can throw em he broke Shannon Ritch's arm when they fought with a kick. he is 10 for 10 after his losing streak because he rebuilt himself and is more focused. He is a amazing fighter and doesn't get the credit he deserves. If it wasn't for him guys like Jerry Bohlander, Pete Williams, and Guy Mezger would never have even existed.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

someone tell me who frank has beat in the last 3 years to garner all this respect? baroni has been fighting top competition over in pride and the ufc, and i think he is gonna catch an old cocky frank shamrcok and put him to sleep..JUST REMEMBER WHO THE ONLY ONE TO PICK BARONI WAS


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Ok fair enough but if frank knocks the ever living crap out of him you remeber that you didn't listen to anyone.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

OMG frank is gonna own!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

moldy said:


> Ok fair enough but if frank knocks the ever living crap out of him you remeber that you didn't listen to anyone.


alright, sounds fair...and i give you a ton of respect for keeping that babalu avatar up after his loss to chuck, shows ur a true fan :thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> alright, sounds fair...and i give you a ton of respect for keeping that babalu avatar up after his loss to chuck, shows ur a true fan :thumbsup:


I dont know about that if I was a die hard Babalu fan I probably would've been discusted by the very sight of him for awhile after that loss. Much like I was with Notre Dame after the Michigan game. I had to take my stuff off the walls for a few days because it made me sick.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I dont know about that if I was a die hard Babalu fan I probably would've been discusted by the very sight of him for awhile after that loss. Much like I was with Notre Dame after the Michigan game. I had to take my stuff off the walls for a few days because it made me sick.


A true fan supports there fighter's no matter what. Your not on the wagon off the wagon. Babalu got excited and charged in. A big mistake. I still believe given another shot and a diffrent stratagy he would beat chuck. When he tagged chuckthose 2 good punches he should've went for a takedown. And when chuck tagged him he should' ve backed off. Showed gut to keep coming forward even though he was hurt. But back to the topic. Baroni is *the greatest eva* so who knows.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

uh oh did i change ur mind moldy?? are jumpin on the baroni band wagon with me?? :laugh:


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

shamrock winns hands down


----------



## StillLuv2FightU (Sep 26, 2006)

lilstuch114 said:


> shamrock winns hands down


Do you speak fluent english or would you rather just not elaborate on any of your posts? You the one-liner master my friend. :thumbsup: 

Frank is a great fighter, he lost a couple fights in Pancrase but Pancrase is quite a bit different than all other MMA organizations. He's a lot like BJ Penn, he's beaten the best, and has got beaten by the best. I think Frank will submit Baroni no problem. I love his confidence or cockiness or whatever you wanna call it, it's a likable kind of cockiness. I'd love too see Frank Shamrock vs. Rich Franklin though that would be a good one. Dunno if Frank is able to shed that kinda poundage though. :dunno:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

moldy said:


> A true fan supports there fighter's no matter what. Your not on the wagon off the wagon. Babalu got excited and charged in. A big mistake. I still believe given another shot and a diffrent stratagy he would beat chuck. When he tagged chuckthose 2 good punches he should've went for a takedown. And when chuck tagged him he should' ve backed off. Showed gut to keep coming forward even though he was hurt. But back to the topic. Baroni is *the greatest eva* so who knows.


I agree true fans stick with there fighter no matter what. Im just saying getting on here and looking at that avatar would remind me of that fight for awhile and it would be agonizing. But Im not saying your not a true fan because I know you are.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

moldy said:


> A true fan supports there fighter's no matter what. Your not on the wagon off the wagon. Babalu got excited and charged in. A big mistake. I still believe given another shot and a diffrent stratagy he would beat chuck. When he tagged chuckthose 2 good punches he should've went for a takedown. And when chuck tagged him he should' ve backed off. Showed gut to keep coming forward even though he was hurt. But back to the topic. Baroni is *the greatest eva* so who knows.


I pick Baroni. What a great fight though! Exciting and energetic fighters. I can't believe I just agreed with Jdun. Anyway, I like your assessment of the Iceman/Babalu fight. I was shocked that Chuck got caught so off guard and then twice as shocked that Babalu didn't take him down immediately following those first strikes. Oh well, better luck next time Babalu.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Jerry Bohlander was one of the top guys in the Lions Den he was not trained by Frank Shamrock, he trained with him and Ken Shamrock. And who cares about Pete Williams all we remember is him being dominated at UFC 23 by Kevin Randleman and being owned by Frank Mir at UFC 36.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Jerry Bohlander was one of the top guys in the Lions Den he was not trained by Frank Shamrock, he trained with him and Ken Shamrock. And who cares about Pete Williams all we remember is him being dominated at UFC 23 by Kevin Randleman and being owned by Frank Mir at UFC 36.


Actually what I remember of Pete Williams is his kick to Mark Coleman's face.


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Actually what I remember of Pete Williams is his kick to Mark Coleman's face.


Thats his only big win in the UFC, the rest of the fights he was owned in. Coleman was going seriously downhill so his prodigy Kevin Randleman finished Pete Williams off at UFC 23.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> I pick Baroni. What a great fight though! Exciting and energetic fighters. I can't believe I just agreed with Jdun. Anyway, I like your assessment of the Iceman/Babalu fight. I was shocked that Chuck got caught so off guard and then twice as shocked that Babalu didn't take him down immediately following those first strikes. Oh well, better luck next time Babalu.


whats wrong with agreeing with jdun :laugh:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

My $$$$ will be on Frank forsure :thumbsup:


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Baroni's like 10-7 or some shitty record like that, the only reason he still fights in the bigger shows it because he draws a big crowed. Frank shamrock is a savage, the guy has beaten the best in the world, i donno what he's been doing with his time off so it's tough to say how strong he's going to come back, but my money is Frank Shamrock Round 1 Rear Nakkid Choke.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> I pick Baroni. What a great fight though! Exciting and energetic fighters. I can't believe I just agreed with Jdun. Anyway, I like your assessment of the Iceman/Babalu fight. I was shocked that Chuck got caught so off guard and then twice as shocked that Babalu didn't take him down immediately following those first strikes. Oh well, better luck next time Babalu.


Yeah babalu caught chuck big time. He should've emmidiatly went for the takedown but oh well. No jdun i'm not on the band wagon. I agree baroni can pull this off. but i still pick frank.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank's my all time favorite fighter(Yea, I know it sounds cliche'd), but I'm skeptical about this fight. Baroni's not great, but he's a huge step above Cesar Gracie, and he brings something to the table.

Baroni sure beats some bum like Cesar Gracie, or a can like Elvis Sinosic. Still, I really wouldn't be surprised to see this fight get called off.

It's kind of hard to predict the outcome when one guy hasn't fought in about 3 years.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

finally sum-1 thinking realistic, thank you damone....frank hasnt faught in 3 years and he is steppin into the ring with sum one that can throw his hands like baroni, cmon man thats a tall task..baroni by KO

ps. Damone have you seen Spicoli, Mr. Hand is looking for him, he skipped history again..:laugh:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

:laugh: 

I was out selling Huey Lewis The News tickets. Seats so close, you'll think you're in the band. :laugh:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

hahahhahahahahah that movie is classic


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Is this fight just something your talking about or is it actually possibly happening


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Frank Shamrock has said the fight is signed for December 8th(Strikeforce). If it does actually happen, then I'll be watching it(So yea, I'm a huge Frank Shamrock fan. Always have been, always will be). I really wouldn't be surprised to see Baroni win. Frank has just been way too inactive.

I guess we just wait and see what happens. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

Damone said:


> Frank Shamrock has said the fight is signed for December 8th(Strikeforce). If it does actually happen, then I'll be watching it(So yea, I'm a huge Frank Shamrock fan. Always have been, always will be). I really wouldn't be surprised to see Baroni win. Frank has just been way too inactive.
> 
> I guess we just wait and see what happens. I'll believe it when I see it.


have faith in frank damone its frank shamrock cmon now


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Frank Shamrock is going to destroy Baroni. Baroni doesn't have the cardio or the skills anywhere to compete with the most talented Shamrock.

This would be like throwing a Ken Shamrock or a Dan Severn in with Rickson Gracie, as good as Ken and Severn are they wouldn't last.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Baroni can pull this off. he has won against some tough guys. I still tnink frank will win but i wouldn't say there isn't a possibility. If randleman can beat crocop anything is possible. Plus frank has the same problem every lion's den fighter has. They all train with loser's. How do you get better when everyone around you sucks.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

moldy said:


> Baroni can pull this off. he has won against some tough guys. I still tnink frank will win but i wouldn't say there isn't a possibility. If randleman can beat crocop anything is possible. Plus frank has the same problem every lion's den fighter has. They all train with loser's. How do you get better when everyone around you sucks.



Frank doesnt even train with the Lions Den. He is with the alliance.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

moldy said:


> Baroni can pull this off. he has won against some tough guys. I still tnink frank will win but i wouldn't say there isn't a possibility. If randleman can beat crocop anything is possible. Plus frank has the same problem every lion's den fighter has. They all train with loser's. How do you get better when everyone around you sucks.


most of franks career he didnt train with lions den, when he started fighting in the ufc he was in a different training camp. thats why hes so good.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i think he knows that he doesnt train with lions den , he was just sayin that why the lions den tinks, they train with losers


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

yeah i know it's not his primary traing club. but nhe spends a lot of time there. He trains lots of fighter's who all pretty much suck. So like i'm saying if you spend most of your career training or training with loser's how do you become unbeatable.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

moldy said:


> yeah i know it's not his primary traing club. but nhe spends a lot of time there. He trains lots of fighter's who all pretty much suck. So like i'm saying if you spend most of your career training or training with loser's how do you become unbeatable.


Regardless, as much as I don't like Baroni, he is always a dangerous opponent. Who knows, he may take this as his opportunity to actually step up and make a name for himself by taking out Frank. If he trains correctly and catches Frank clean, he can.

Sure... Maybe that's not the result some may want to consider... But I can't think about this fight realistically otherwise.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I sort of hope Baroni does beat Frank. This way, Frank can finally get some humility in his life. Who knows, maybe he'd fight more if he suffered a loss?


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

moldy said:


> yeah i know it's not his primary traing club. but nhe spends a lot of time there. He trains lots of fighter's who all pretty much suck. So like i'm saying if you spend most of your career training or training with loser's how do you become unbeatable.


your still wrong, he left LD many many years ago and started the "allience" with maurice smith, since then he even started something else called Shamrock submission fighting.

He trains with losers?

Frank is refered to as "the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be" for a reason.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> I sort of hope Baroni does beat Frank. This way, Frank can finally get some humility in his life. Who knows, maybe he'd fight more if he suffered a loss?


what do you mean fight more? He was retired, he said in aninterview the sport was goig no where (he was very right) so he retired, since then MMA has blown up recently (he is very right again) and says he thinks there are very classy fighters out now that he would like to compete with.

He just singned to this new org with baroni being his first fight, so what do you mean, fight more? Give him a chance to line a few up, geeez.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Frank Shamrock will win, he beat Ceasar Gracie by KO in just :21 seconds at Strikeforce back in March.  *


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> your still wrong, he left LD many many years ago and started the "allience" with maurice smith, since then he even started something else called Shamrock submission fighting.
> 
> He trains with losers?
> 
> Frank is refered to as "the best there is, the best there was, and the best there ever will be" for a reason.


i dunno about all this greatest of all time talk, franks is a great fighter..but i can name at least 10 guys who would beat frank in the first round, pound for pound he is probably top 10 all time but not overall..i respect frank but i think he is hyped a lil too much on this forum


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> what do you mean fight more? He was retired, he said in aninterview the sport was goig no where (he was very right) so he retired, since then MMA has blown up recently (he is very right again) and says he thinks there are very classy fighters out now that he would like to compete with.
> 
> He just singned to this new org with baroni being his first fight, so what do you mean, fight more? Give him a chance to line a few up, geeez.


Lets looks at Frank's record post UFC 22, shall we?

vs Cesar Gracie(2006)
vs Bryan Pardoe(2003)
vs Elvis Sinosic(2000)

I'm not even going to count the fights with Pardoe & Gracie. Pardoe is some unknown bum and Cesar is a BJJ teacher. Sinosic is a can, but he's atleast better than the last 2.

So, Frank hasn't fought in about 6 years. I wouldn't have a problem with it if Frank was humble. He still thinks he's God's gift to MMA, and last I checked this wasn't 1999. Don't get me wrong, Frank was great, but he hasn't done anything of note since the Tito fight. Baroni's not a can, so I'm shocked Frank actually took this fight to be honest.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

Damone said:


> Lets looks at Frank's record post UFC 22, shall we?
> 
> vs Cesar Gracie(2006)
> vs Bryan Pardoe(2003)
> ...


well what does it take to get respect? you dont respect him for fighting anyone? no you just think he is stupid right?

Frank is not ken and is not in the shape ken is, and frank is younger, this guy can bang!

And he is very well rounded, not to mention he trains his own fighter and has his own school, people act like he has been sitting aroung eating chips and watchign MMA on tv, this guy is in some of the best shape of his life, did you see him at the gracie fight?

Im not saying he is a god of MMA, a pioneer yeah just as much as ken, and the greatest of allt ime stuff is whats is said by other not me, but he is a great fighter and this fight could go either way, but i have my money on frank.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> well what does it take to get respect? you dont respect him for fighting anyone? no you just think he is stupid right?
> 
> Frank is not ken and is not in the shape ken is, and frank is younger, this guy can bang!
> 
> ...


Stay active, and fight decent competition. If you're going to say you're the best, then fight the best. Frank's ego is the size of Frank Mir's gut. 

I don't think Frank's stupid at all, in fact, I think he's the smartest guy in MMA right now. He left on top, and fights bums to keep his name & legacy alive. It's just that I'm not counting out Baroni here. Frank may beat him, Baroni may beat him. It's a toss up. I'm not going to say "Frank in 10 seconds by whatever he wants", because that's just stupid.

Frank's a pioneer, and he's my all time favorite fighter. Yea, it sounds cliche'd to read that nowadays, but Frank actually got me to watch MMA with a different mindset. More about skill rather than violence.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

its just the way this poll is going, u guys are makin baroni out to be a can when hes far from it..this guy is way better than people give him credit for, he doesnt gas as easily as he used to , and his hands are legendary..i just think this is a big step up in competition for frank and he might be a lil overwhelmed early and if you let baroni jump on you early, ur goin to sleep


----------

